# NW Ohio season so far...



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

All these fish were caught this year and *you wont see any bed fish or live bait fishing here*.....

*4lbs 2oz*









*6lbs*









*6lbs 7oz*









*7lbs 11oz*


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Awesome fish!!!! public lakes?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Luns - what happened to the pics?


----------

